# Wi-Fi



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

I am unable to hook Wi-Fi to my Sharp Aquos 70' TV? I have done the set up part and it says its on my Wi-Fi but when I go to Aquos Net it comes up
Confirmation
The security of the target page cannot be confirmed. The server certificate has expired. Do you want to connect?"
OK or Cancel
I hit OK and another window opens saying " The requested application was not found on this server. How can I hook up my lap top to the Wi-Fi on my TV? Help going crazy lol.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

You would connect your TV to your router and your computer to your router.

However, based on http://www.sharpusa.com/ForHome/HomeEntertainment/LCDTV/Models/LC70SQ15U.aspx


> Put "smart" in the palm of your hand with Sharp's exclusive SmartCentral 3.0 mobile app. Now, virtually everything you do on your Smart TV can be done from your tablet or smartphone. Search and discover new content without interrupting what you're watching, and launch it seamlessly. Change channels, volume, or inputs and adjust picture settings. Share videos, pictures and music from your device to the large screen"


----------



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply I have the TV and my laptop set up to my router already but cant seem to get it to work on the TV? I have heard about getting an adapter have no clue what that would be? I should mention my TV is a few years old?


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Do you mean, you cannot get it to connect to the wireless router?


----------



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

When I go to the Apps button and go to "Aquos net" then Page Authentication it shows my user name and password I tick remember this information and press OK it keeps coming up with the same page ? If I go to Aquos Advantage LIVE it says the page cannot be confirmed I hit OK and a notification say a connection cannot be established a write error has occurred in TCP


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Do you find an option to connect the TV to your Wireless Network?


----------



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

keltic1der said:


> Do you find an option to connect the TV to your Wireless Network?


On the Network Setup but that is the only place I see for setting the Wi-Fi I don't know if there is somewhere that says connect the TV? Sorry I am a little technically challenged? LOL


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Within the TV, there should be an option for network setup (It might not use those exact words, but something very close should be used)


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

If you can't find it, What is the model number of the TV?


----------



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

keltic1der said:


> If you can't find it, What is the model number of the TV?


Stupid me did not write down the model number I still have operators manual it is either LC-70LE732U OR LC-70LE632U? Does it have the model number on the TV? I found the number on the TV it is the 732u number.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

A wireless connection is possible only when the WPS (push button) is used.
Once you have that button pushed (I am guessing it is on the remote)
Smart TV > Internet > Setup > Internet Connection


----------



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

keltic1der said:


> A wireless connection is possible only when the WPS (push button) is used.
> Once you have that button pushed (I am guessing it is on the remote)
> Smart TV > Internet > Setup > Internet Connection


I am not sure my TV is a Smart TV? I am assuming you mean a WPS button on my router?


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is the owners manual


----------



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

keltic1der said:


> Here is the owners manual


I do have the original manual the one you sent looks like its for a newer model? My remote does not have a NETFLIX button on it? As stated before my model number is LC-70LE732U. Sorry I don't mean to be a pain in the ass. LOL


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

The only thing I can think of to try to help you is for you to browser around in the smart TV menu and look for something that says Network Connection.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

or is you want to make is easier for yourself,call Sony at 1-800-BE-SHARP


----------



## Bratts (Mar 22, 2016)

keltic1der said:


> or is you want to make is easier for yourself,call Sony at 1-800-BE-SHARP


Okay thanks again for your help


----------

